# Are you doing perfect job?



## Litchi (Dec 2, 2009)

How many are doing the perfect job on their own interest?


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

Please elaborate.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

i'm attempting to get a job I think I'll really enjoy, it may not be perfect, but in reality it's probably the closest thing I could get to a dream job, aside from being dictator of the world


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Dictator of the world? lol ... that would be so boring...


----------



## Gliebster (Feb 17, 2010)

As an INFP I'm pretty glad to be working at home on the computer. I get distracted by noise and people, so it suits me. I can't handle being around people too long (I'm 100% introverted) - it drains me badly. I don't know what I'd do if I lived in another generation and wanted to be self-employed so I'm very grateful.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

The best think i can get to a perfect job is economic science/game theory. I have been doing this all my life and now i get payed for it!


----------



## DriggyDriggs (Jul 21, 2009)

As an ENFJ, I'm very happy with my work. I'm the manager at a group home for developmentally disabled children. It's a perfect fit for me.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

_I'm a bank teller in a grocery store. It is a "for now" job until I can find something that is full-time and has benefits, and hopefully something to do with my degree. It's okay, my coworkers make it better...but it's not something I plan on sticking with in the long run._


----------



## Litchi (Dec 2, 2009)

then all the best


----------



## Socstudent1 (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, I'm doing both, sort of. I work full time as an Account Manager for a large health care corp. I love the job! My true love and my secondary job is graphic design. I do it on the side, so, in the end, I get monetary fulfillment from my primary position and I get my creative outlet from my secondary.


----------

